# FET - thin lining?



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just after some advice.  I am due my first FET around end of sept/oct time.  It seems that I have thin lining and wondered if anyone has experience with this.  I know they are going to put me on a high dosage of the tablets etc and I am having acupuncture and probably going to be on aspirin too.

Would love to hear from anyone, especially if anyone got a bfp.  My last fresh cycle I was 7.2mm.

I do believe that small people have smaller lining, its just makes sense!

Good luck to all you FETer's.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to wish you luck for when you start your FET.  I'm currently 5dpt on 1st FET.

Not sure about the small people have small linings...your womb lining has nothing to do with your body size but the amount of blood and nutrients in the endometrium which is determined by your hormones and the blood vessels etc etc etc.

I'm only small but don't have a thin womb lining...when had last scan on Monday last week my womb lining was 9.7mm and would probably have increased a little more between then and when I had ET on Friday (when I've had previous scans for different fertility treatments my womb lining has been anything up to around 10mm on day 8 of my cycle !!)

It sounds like your clinic are doing the right things though by prescribing you meds and also the fact you're having acupuncture should all help.

Selenium is also good for promoting a healthy womb lining.

Anyway, take care and good luck
Natasha


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Natasha, I am also a Natasha!

Its all one big mystery isn't it!  I've bought some selenium to take closer to the time so will definately be popping them!  Thanks for the tip though. I was taking everything and anything to help with my fresh cycle and it wasn't meant to be!  I always had heavy periods so not sure whats right or wrong!

Anyway, good luck in your 2ww and hoping you will be posting that very special bfp in a few days time.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wow...another Natasha...there's quite a few of us on here now  and I'm assuming your user name is your initials...well my middle name also begins with a V (although I'm sure you've not got same as its pretty unusual !!!) and if/when DP and me get married my surname will begin with H (its currently starts with another V)...so I'll have same initials as you NVH....sorry, just a bit of silly info !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Isn't that a coincidence!  My user name is my initials but I have a double barrel surname hence the VH (from dh's name).  Not very original but never mind, at least I know its me! unless you get married and become NVH too!  How weird would that be!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well we're not planning on getting married just yet - spending money on other things at moment...like trying for baby/ies !!!...so you get to stay the only NVH for a while longer....

take care
Natasha


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi natashas....

i have a really thin lining.
my IVF (BFN ) was at 6mm, my FET 6.2mm (BFP mc at 9 wks) 
this FET we have got it to 6.9-7mm using aspirin, clexane and estrogen tablets plus patches....

it seems sometimes this does happen. my consultant isn't too worried really and i've followed his advice and not worried about it.

good luck, nichola.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh this trying for a baby lark is so exspensive!  When I got married a couple of years ago we didn't really know that we would have to go down this road as dh's wrigglers were okish.  Now its just money money money!!

Hopefully you will be posting that very special bfp and then it will be money well spent on all those lovely baby things!

Are you doing anything different from your fresh cycle?  I've read a lot about pineapple's - what is your opinion if you don't mind me asking?

Nichola - thanks for your message, glad to see that you actually got pregnant from a FET at 6.2mm, but really sorry for your mc.  I'm not sure about my drugs yet, but I am sure they will do somthing similar.  Its very encouraging to read that other people do have thin lining and its not a problem.  There are so many expectations from IVF/ICSI that you feel like there is something wrong if you don't meet them!  I wish you loads and loads of luck with this FET and please keep me posted. xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Nichola* my special cycle bud...how you doing  

*and hi again to my namesake, Natasha* 
...I think the jurys out when it comes to pineapple...some say it helps, others say it makes no difference...pineapple contains enzyme bromelain which should be avoided as it can cause uterine contractions. This enzyme is destroyed through processing so avoid fresh pineapple but juice is ok, preferably not from concentrate. Fresh pineapple, in some cultures, is given to women who are overdue to induce labour...in fact during our fresh ivf I was speaking with a pharmacist about some other meds and she told me she'd also had ivf and that I should not eat pineapple or mango !!! But on the other hand it contains selenium which is good for implantation...so who knows !!!

I'm actually having one small glass of pineapple (pressed, not from concentrate) and 5 brazil nuts a day (although not religiously !!)

What am I doing different this time - not much to be honest !! I've taken the 2ww off work - was gonna go back but decided against it - no commute into City, no hassle, no stress and just rest, relax and look after myself. I'm still drinking at least 2 litres of Evian a day, drinking at least half a litre of organic semi milk (was drinking a litre when having fresh cycle), eating plenty of white & oily fish, white meat but avoiding too much red meat (not eaten for about week and half now)...walnuts, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, boiled eggs and the usual fruit & veg...just making sure I have 3 meals a day...same as do anyway, treatment or no treatment...

I think the only thing different is that I'm having a probiotic drink every morning...and last time I stopped taking coenzyme 10 and zinc supplements (and just took pronatals) but this time I've continued with them...

Oh yeah, spose there is one significant thing I'm doing differently....I'm having acupucture (had last year for about 6mths but not whilst having fresh ivf)...started as soon as AF arrived beginning this FET cycle and then weekly onwards...had session few hours before and after ET and am booked for another this Friday...there's a specific protocol when having it with ivf and apparently it can add up to another 10% on top of the success rate...so with our hospitals current FET success at 25% (in the last 18mths) that means I've got up to a 35% chance if things go plan !!!!

Sorry, just realised I've completely waffled on !! 
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No no you haven't waffled on, thanks for all of that.  I will have acu too and I did also have it on my last two cycles.  I guess just sticking to a healthy diet is the key, its all so mind blowing though isn't it, especially when those alcoholics and druggies managed to get pg at a drop of a hat, it makes you wonder!!
Sounds like you are doing everything you can anyway, i really do hope that it all pays off!
Take care x


----------

